# about ongoing tickets



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello all... I've been reading and reading this forum and learning for a couple weeks. What an awesome site. This is my first post.

I will be moving to Cavite full time finally in 17 weeks...in December!

I understand the typical trick when moving to stay with purchasing one way ticket, is to buy a cheap one way "throw away" to fullfill the ongoing/returning ticket requirement. 

I'm curoius...if my asawa and I decide to take a couple days to hong kong for example, upon returning to philippines will I need another ongoing ticket upon re-entry to Manila?

Also... if I need to leave country and return to fulfill the visa requirement...buying a cheap round trip someplace, again need a ongoing ticket to fulfill ongoing ticket requirement?

When does it stop?
Thanks!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In theory yes


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have entered the Philippines 4 times in the last year.

Twice I had onward tickets issued by the same airline so there was no issue.

Once I was asked for onward ticket and once I was not asked for onward ticket by the check in airline personnel.

In none of the 4 times was I ever asked for an onward ticket by Philippine Immigration, just walked up to the booth, handed over my passport smiled while it was stamped and walked on my way inside of a minute. Never exchanged a word with the Immigration guy other than good morning (or evening as the case may be) and thank you when handed back my passport.


If I needed a onward ticket, why waste a throw away ticket when you can buy fully refundable tickets? They cost more but you will get 100% back when you cancel the ticket. (Note in all 4 cases I had valid onward tickets that I ended up using.)

Or if you were slightly dishonest, why not simply modify the electronic ticket you had in the past to a future date since it is just to show the airline personnel?


I have also been hassled going to Dubai for not having an onward ticket. I just showed my e-gate pass which looks really official and has UAE immigration written on it and my picture and claimed I was a resident and allowed to stay, was allowed on aircraft no issues. I plan on doing the same in the PI once I have a ARC i card.

Are onward tickets needed for visa extensions or not?


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not a bad idea what Manitoba said about buying a refundable ticket, then cancelling it for the refund. 
YES, technically you do need an onward ticket out of the Philippines. Maybe they ask for it, maybe they don't........but why take the chance and the hassle??

What I try to do is......get the onward ticket as far out as possible(6 months or more)...........and YES I have used the same ticket for short trip to HK and Singapore, as long as its not expired.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have entered the Philippines 4 times in the last year.
> 
> Twice I had onward tickets issued by the same airline so there was no issue.
> 
> ...


It's the port of departure that you need to worry about, not Philippines immigration. It's the airlines that are heavily fined so they are the ones to police it.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Coming to Cavite*



Kavite Kenny said:


> Hello all... I've been reading and reading this forum and learning for a couple weeks. What an awesome site. This is my first post.
> 
> I will be moving to Cavite full time finally in 17 weeks...in December!
> 
> ...


What part of Cavite do you plan to stay in? Send me a private email. 

If your asawa mo is Filipina, and she petitions you for permanent residency, you may not have to have that ongoing ticket leaving the country. When you and your wife return to the Philippines, she will return as a Balikbayan Filipina and you would accompany her. The only thing is, once you start the permanent residency process, you cannot leave the country and once you have your ACR card, you have to get permission to leave the country. If she is already in-country, she has to have permission to leave with you for you to fly together to another country.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It's the port of departure that you need to worry about, not Philippines immigration. It's the airlines that are heavily fined so they are the ones to police it.


I agree. That is why I rather tounge in cheek suggested doctoring an e-ticket from a different date to use to get your boarding card.

Using my UAE e-gate card and hopefully my ARC I card is another way around it. May not work going to Philippine from UAE as many check in people are from Philipines themselves.

I used the UAE e-gate from card in Canada.

On the other hand, since no one checks it on arrival, how much trouble can an airline actually get into for not checking it on departure?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> .....once you have your ACR card, you have to get permission to leave the country......


First I have heard of this except for a stay greater than 6 months where you need an ECC.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> First I have heard of this except for a stay greater than 6 months where you need an ECC.


I'm a bit hazy abpout this but I think you pay for your first exit when you get your first card. You then have 1 year to use it or lose it.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> The only thing is, once you start the permanent residency process, you cannot leave the country and once you have your ACR card, you have to get permission to leave the country. If she is already in-country, she has to have permission to leave with you for you to fly together to another country.


Wow... that a bit new info for me. So once I got permanent residency I am not free to travel, that what you say? Where or who I have to ask to leave the country?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Josef-01 said:


> Wow... that a bit new info for me. So once I got permanent residency I am not free to travel, that what you say? Where or who I have to ask to leave the country?


You get the ECC from the BI a week or two before you travel. You will also pay the travel tax on exit at the airport, something like 1600 pesos. This is on top of the terminal fee.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

If you or your spouse used to be a Filipino citizen, then you come home or enter the country as Balikbayan. You are given the privilege to stay one year. Both your passports are stamped but make sure you have proof that you are married. Balikbayans are not required to have on going air tickets. When you leave the country and come back together, you are given again 1 year stay. 
I am a Balikbayan and we enjoy this privilege.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> If you or your spouse used to be a Filipino citizen, then you come home or enter the country as Balikbayan. You are given the privilege to stay one year. Both your passports are stamped but make sure you have proof that you are married. * Balikbayans are not required to have on going air tickets.* When you leave the country and come back together, you are given again 1 year stay.
> I am a Balikbayan and we enjoy this privilege.


I've heard this said before on forums but nowhere have a I read this on any government website, and I've looked. Oviously the balikbayen doesn't require an onward ticket but regarding the foreign spouse I only ever read that an onward ticket is required. Perhaps you could point me to the appropriate regulation.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It's the port of departure that you need to worry about, not Philippines immigration. It's the airlines that are heavily fined so they are the ones to police it.


THAT is definitely an awesome tidbit of info. I always assumed it was immigration who wanted it.... hmmm... I guess of all the times I've passed through NAIA I've never been asked.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Establishing Permanent Residency*



Josef-01 said:


> Wow... that a bit new info for me. So once I got permanent residency I am not free to travel, that what you say? Where or who I have to ask to leave the country?


When you reach the point to where you are wanting to establish Permanent Residency, during the 1st Year [Probationary], you are forbidden to leave the country, you can fly anywhere within the Philippines, i.e., Manila to Cebu, Manila to Dipolog, and back, etc., but outside the country during this probation period is not allowed. After you get your permanent ACR card, you still have to get permission to leave the country.


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I just want to extend my SALAMAT to everyone here at the forum. Great info. I will be reading and posting again I'm certain.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

All confusing as heck to me and it seems like there's no place to get the true story besides this board, not that I don't trust you guys! 

Sounds more and more to me like its so much easier to just keep using Balikbayan status except for the annual trip to reset it. Besides that hassle is there any real advantage to getting something permanent? Besides banking locally and maybe local health insurance? I guess those are biggies though.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> All confusing as heck to me and it seems like there's no place to get the true story besides this board, not that I don't trust you guys!
> 
> Sounds more and more to me like its so much easier to just keep using Balikbayan status except for the annual trip to reset it. Besides that hassle is there any real advantage to getting something permanent? Besides banking locally and maybe local health insurance? I guess those are biggies though.


If you are married to a filipina you will be covered by her Philhealth and not all branches, note I said branches, require an ACR. Otherwise just get a join accoint with the mrs.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> .... Besides banking locally and maybe local health insurance? .....


With an ACR you can get a driver license and a local bank account. If over 6 moinths you need an ACR even if on a tourist visa. 

The more I learn the less likely I will be to get anything other than a tourist visa and extensions.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> With an ACR you can get a driver license and a local bank account. If over 6 moinths you need an ACR even if on a tourist visa.
> 
> The more I learn the less likely I will be to get anything other than a tourist visa and extensions.


You can deposit 10 grand in bank and stay free....cant remember what its called...investors visa or srrv?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> You can deposit 10 grand in bank and stay free....cant remember what its called...investors visa or srrv?


10 K is only if you have a pension, $20k without but you can invest in condo or long term lease.

Also $1400 or so to apply plus $360 a year.

Tourist extensions are a little more per year and a little more hassle everey 2 months but no locked in commitment.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gary D said:


> I've heard this said before on forums but nowhere have a I read this on any government website, and I've looked. Oviously the balikbayen doesn't require an onward ticket but regarding the foreign spouse I only ever read that an onward ticket is required. Perhaps you could point me to the appropriate regulation.


Gary, 

Thanks. From experience... our passports were stamped 1 year when we came in 2012. At that time we had on going air tickets which we never used.

Before purchasing tickets for a vacation, I rang BI at Clark. I was informed that they do not require on going tickets for Balikbayans. Our air tickets
were Clark/Perth/Clark, flight ended in Clark, nothing further. BOTH
passports were stamped 1 year stay when we came home.

I recommend we check our individual cases - my case might not hold true in all departure/entry points.

The BI website has information on who are Balikbayans.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thanks. From experience... our passports were stamped 1 year when we came in 2012. At that time we had on going air tickets which we never used.
> 
> ...


A Balikbayan is;

1. Former Filipino citizens
2. Filipino citizens (Filipino passports holders)
3. Filipino overseas workers

The privilege is extended to foreign a spouse but that doesn't make them a balikbayan in their own right. One problem I can see is that you don't get the privilege until you reach immigration, it can be refused. This leaves you with the risk of convincing the check-in staff that you are going to receive the privilege once you arrive in the Philippines, they may not want to take the risk.

Here is a link to the act, there is no mention of exemption from the onward ticket requirement for the foreign spouse.

http://www.cfo.gov.ph/pdf/laws%20and%20policies/02%20RA09174%20Amendment%20BL.pdf


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is my 2 cents on some of the post I read in this thread. A lot of times Philippine government websites are not up-to-date. Use them with care. Both the airlines and Philippines immigrations are suppose to ask for an onward ticket. In reality not all airlines or immigrations do ask for it. Why put yourself in a bad situation? One man I heard of landed in Clark and was not allowed to enter the country or even buy an onward ticket. I seen them for less than 2K pesos, it is not worth the risk! I was never asked at Manila but a friend of mine was!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with all of the above. I have purchased an onward ticket (2000p on AirAsia (Clark-KL)) for my return from the US. I am going to TRY for the BB stamp (the wife is bringing a copy of our NSO Marriage Certificate) and hope that I get it (as it will save me some money while I apply for the 13A visa). My wife does not fit the BB status guidelines but I do know of other Expats in similar situations that were afforded this PRIVILEGE. Otherwise, I will just get the Tourist stamp and pay the fees. I have never been asked for an onward ticket in the Philippines arrivals (Manila or Clark) but always asked before departure to the Philippines (EU, Korea, US).


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

A very good friend was/is living here on a visitor visa with a return ticket to Canada, he wasn't asked at that point. He bought a return ticket from MNL-YVR when his Father passes away. When he went to come back here the agent asked where his return ticket was, he said I have it but with another airline. He did think of because he had a copy of his origional ticket.

I think it is all arbitrary, the ticket agent from where you start from to Customs to immigration, here I have never been asked a question about how long nor I think they really care as long as you know you need to pay the $ every couple of months.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am heading back to the Philipines next week and intend to stay a couple months this time. I will simply book a refundable ticket to anywhere on expedia just before I get to the airline check in counter and then cancel it as soon as I clear Philippine immigration. I will have a copy of the e-ticket on my smart phone to show if asked.

This is not a major issue to take care of. Ypou may or may not be asked but why not have one that is valid for the period when you might ned to show it?


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Great idea cancelling the ticket, but still having the e-ticket on your smart phone to show officials.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Caution*



Manitoba said:


> I am heading back to the Philipines next week and intend to stay a couple months this time. I will simply book a refundable ticket to anywhere on expedia just before I get to the airline check in counter and then cancel it as soon as I clear Philippine immigration. I will have a copy of the e-ticket on my smart phone to show if asked.
> 
> This is not a major issue to take care of. Ypou may or may not be asked but why not have one that is valid for the period when you might ned to show it?





John1850 said:


> Great idea cancelling the ticket, but still having the e-ticket on your smart phone to show officials.


Be advised. The law requires that you have a FLIGHT TICKET and not just a reservation/booked fight. 
Another potential problem if you are ever stopped and asked for that ticket is that this is still a developing nation. Mostly typewriters and pocket calculators are still used for most applications in business. So, depending on who is asking for the ticket and who you have to deal with, they may or may not accept an e-ticket that is saved on a cell phone or tablet. They could (and have the right) to demand to see a regular hard copy ticket. Remember, this is their country and we simply must play their games. There is no other choice to guarantee having no issues.
Wouldn't it be terrible to get to Manila and then forced to leave on the very next flight just for not having that ticket in hand?


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Advice noted; and will make certain I have a hard copy available. Thanks for the information.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

My tuppence-worth on this one:

I once flew to the Philippines for vacation (on Etihad), as a non-resident. While in the Philippines, I flew to Hong Kong for a sub-vacation (on Philippine Airlines). When trying to return from Hong Kong to the Philippines, Philippine Airlines insisted on seeing my onward Etihad ticket out of the Philippines, which I had forgotten to take with me to Hong Kong. Philippine Airlines did not allow me to check-in until I had got Etihad to email a copy of my onward ticket to the Philippine Airlines check-in staff in Hong Kong. 

I now have (since 3 years) an SRRV visa, and with that you can come and go as you please (no travel restrictions, no need to obtain prior approval for travel, no need to show proof of onward tickets, no requirement to pay the travel tax (you just pay the departure tax)).


----------

